# Human Powered Vehicle Speed Test in Battle Mountain NV



## Hillbilly Castro (Sep 8, 2017)

http://www.ihpva.org/home/

These guys are going to be meeting up and doing a speed run through the high desert in NV in a week or so. They've had fairing-covered recumbent bikes do 70+mph there before, entirely powered by the human body. I'm moving too slow to make it there in time unfortunately, but if anyone else wants to go and do a write-up about it, I'll buy you a twelve pack whenever I see ya next.


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 12, 2022)

I've always felt cars should be designed more like these vehicles. If they were, they could be getting thousands of miles per gallon!

I know this post is old and will likely garner no further responses, but I find it really cool that someone here knows about Battle Mountain. The current world record for a 2-wheled streamliner is 89 mph. The bike is called the Eta.



Bill Thornton holds the world record for a commercially-produced 3-wheeled velomobile at 62 mph, using a Milan SL. He also put an electric motor in it after setting that record and turned it into car that can reach 90 mph on only 4 horsepower, and it is still perfectly pedalable to 30+ mph cruising speeds and 60+ mph in a sprint with the motor disabled.

Greg Cantori also reached 58 mph in a Milan SL velomobile, shown in the video below:



I own two of such vehicles. I built one from a KMX framekit and added a custom body shell and electric motor, and I also bought a Milan SL that is unmotorized. I'm trying to build a sports car that can pass as a "bicycle" to law enforcement. I want to incorporate the Milan's aerodynamics into my custom motorized build. This way, I might be able to cruise at 120 mph on only 6 horsepower using the electric motor, or lazily pedal along at 30 mph all day long with the electric motor disabled, and anything in-between, or race V8 musclecars at stoplights.


----------

